# Food for 10 month old



## Sarah.h (May 15, 2017)

I feed our 10 month old on wainwrights puppy biscuits and put as all amount of gravy food in else she doesn't eat it. We tried 3 different foods before settling on this one. I took her to the vets today as she tore her dew claw up from the ns bed, ouch! Anyway the vet said she was badly behaved and had too much energy and that I should change her food to something not as rich. I'd been careful to choose a food high in protein and low in cereal as that's what I'd read was best. The vet said to use specific but that's the one they sell and have posters up for so of course she'd say that! I'm at a loss as to which to change to if I change at all. Any help would be welcomed!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My initial reaction is get a new vet. I mean he's 10 months so full on adolescent. So the behavior is much more about developmental stage and going back to training basics than food. And the food being "rich" and the excess energy and misbehaving makes no sense to me. I found when I switched Lexi and Beemer to a raw diet (even richer and dense in proteins and fats) that they calmed down a touch. OR they turned 1. My two really didn't seem to get past that adolescent energized stage until about 20 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah.h (May 15, 2017)

I was a little offended when the vet was saying that! She'll sit and lay down and other commands but just gets very excited and doesn't like being prodded around!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sarah.h said:


> I was a little offended when the vet was saying that! She'll sit and lay down and other commands but just gets very excited and doesn't like being prodded around!




I'd try a different vet. So my two love their vet. He gets down on the floor with them. They jump all over him and he plays with them. When they need to get on the table to be examined, I hold their face and soothe them while he moves them around. This at my vet's suggestion. In my opinion, the vet should focus on rapport with your pup and less on selling food. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

" Too much energy " surely that means she's a 'normal' cockapoo.


----------



## Sarah.h (May 15, 2017)

? she's asleep on the sofa at the moment, even tho she's not been walked as they said not to for a few days. We bathed her paw last night and she was fine! I'll ask to see a different vet there next time I think!


----------



## Sarah.h (May 15, 2017)

That ? Was supposed to be  !


----------

